# Hamm review and What was bought



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well i thiught this was a lot better than other trips, the Coach was spot on drivers were good and passengers (well most) were very well behaved and got plenty of new additions
Here a\re a few of my new bits
I managed to get 14 pairs of these, Goliath Beetles Dynastes hercules lichthyl








110 of these larvae Xylotrupes gideon borneensis








60 of these Flower Beetle Larvae Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni








40 of these Mecynorrhina ugandensis


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

and some more

35 Female and 8 Male Chillys Gramostola rosea








25 Pairs Atlas Beetles chalcosoma atlas








9 pairs Chacosoma caucasus








Still got loads of Tarantulas to unpack so ill post piccys later


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

didnt buy much did you :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Looking good mate  

I managed to get a few bits one being a male super snow


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone see any uros, and remember the price ?​


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Steve, you going to supply the food for I'm a Celebrity 2008 then!!! :lol2: Got 25 Leo's but not posting all them on here!!! Too many pics to take!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

If i went there i'd have to buy loads!! I might go next year in December!! How'd you bring it all home if your in a car?? Would it need heating??


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

any people manage to get the price of herman tortoises?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

cooltom28 said:


> any people manage to get the price of herman tortoises?


ranged from 50 euros to 110 euros


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If I didn't get so carsick I would definitely have gone yesterday, I am trying to pysch myself up to booking the coach for March


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

i knew i should of gone whens the next one?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

cooltom28 said:


> i knew i should of gone whens the next one?


March, check thread starters sig for details: victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

It was a great day never been on a coach to Hamm befoe always a car and it was soooo easy and bonus of no hotel booking I spent around £500 quid and got a lot of rare bits and a lovley pair of dilute pastel corns.

Well done Steve ,Tony and co  fab day well organsied and a great day out i'll defo go again 
paula xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nicklamb said:


> Hey Steve, you going to supply the food for I'm a Celebrity 2008 then!!! :lol2: Got 25 Leo's but not posting all them on here!!! Too many pics to take!!


i was thinking that lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> It was a great day never been on a coach to Hamm befoe always a car and it was soooo easy and bonus of no hotel booking I spent around £500 quid and got a lot of rare bits and a lovley pair of dilute pastel corns.
> 
> Well done Steve ,Tony and co  fab day well organsied and a great day out i'll defo go again
> paula xx


dilute pastel? got any pics?


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

I have always wanted to keep these!!!!!

Do you have any info on keeping them and where I could get some from/prices????

Amazing beetles


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, i got some time inbetween bouts of german man flu !

I got some great leos, some super little het raptors, a couple of great jungles, one a giant. 

Also two yound albino patties and a shtctb with a large black patch.

Oh, and mustnt forget my giant het DB pair, love them to bits such nice markings !

So, all in all a great trip !


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

**COUGH** Thief **COUGH **

Tony i saw the het DBs they are stunning mate  Should get some nice off spring from them. Cant wait for pics  Even tho you stole my het raptors


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I was supposed to go but ended up having to look after my little boy. Sent the husband with strict instructions on what I wanted bringing back. He brought back about 40 Leos, beardies het leucistic, corns and chameleons. And my christmas present (3 mangroves) Will post some piccies oncethey are settled in :mf_dribble:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> I was supposed to go but ended up having to look after my little boy. Sent the husband with strict instructions on what I wanted bringing back. He brought back about 40 Leos, beardies het leucistic, corns and chameleons. And my christmas present (3 mangroves) Will post some piccies oncethey are settled in :mf_dribble:


Nice did he go by coach? 

What leos did you get


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Nah, he drove there with a freind from nottingham. Think it cost £22 on the euro tunnel going there and £27 coming back. He brought back standard leos, hypos and some leusistic.


----------



## ukroyalmorphs (Dec 10, 2007)

HI STEVE

got to say mate it was a great trip.anyone who is thinking of going to this great show then get in touch with steve.Me and the wife had a great time and will definatly go again. met some great people (diablo,kim&martin)we had a good laugh on the trip.
ok what did we buy (ill post pics later,not sure how to do it yet any advise would be great)

pied royal
lesser royal
yellow belly royal (breeding after 10 hours)
1.1 gtps adults
1.1 albino boas


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> dilute pastel? got any pics?


Hi Nigel :0 will get some pics soon basically look like a lavender with yellow these are dilute ghost pastels mine are dilute pastel been looking for these for a while now  *Dilute Pastel (dtddtdhhhhanaana) *
A combination of Dilute, Hypo and Anerythristic. Selected for high pink and other pastel colours

and  *Dilute Anerythristic (dtddtdanaana)*
A very new mutation, the dilute allele is responsible for a unique appearance. Extreme fading of colours, almost as if the snake is in shed all the time. Others have described it as the colours are buried under some layer. But along with this, lighter pigments such as pinks and yellows are enhanced


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

ukroyalmorphs said:


> HI STEVE
> 
> got to say mate it was a great trip.anyone who is thinking of going to this great show then get in touch with steve.Me and the wife had a great time and will definatly go again. met some great people (diablo,kim&martin)we had a good laugh on the trip.
> ok what did we buy (ill post pics later,not sure how to do it yet any advise would be great)
> ...


Hey Tom how you doing mate glad to see you have signed up  Get these piccys up  if you need any help mate give me a shout


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

ukroyalmorphs said:


> HI STEVE
> 
> got to say mate it was a great trip.anyone who is thinking of going to this great show then get in touch with steve.Me and the wife had a great time and will definatly go again. met some great people (diablo,kim&martin)we had a good laugh on the trip.
> ok what did we buy (ill post pics later,not sure how to do it yet any advise would be great)
> ...


I think most of us upload to photobucket and cut/paste the code into the thread - I'm sure there is a sticky on it somewhere.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Hi Nigel :0 will get some pics soon basically look like a lavender with yellow these are dilute ghost pastels mine are dilute pastel been looking for these for a while now  *Dilute Pastel (dtddtdhhhhanaana) *
> A combination of Dilute, Hypo and Anerythristic. Selected for high pink and other pastel colours
> 
> and  *Dilute Anerythristic (dtddtdanaana)*
> A very new mutation, the dilute allele is responsible for a unique appearance. Extreme fading of colours, almost as if the snake is in shed all the time. Others have described it as the colours are buried under some layer. But along with this, lighter pigments such as pinks and yellows are enhanced


ah i see.
who bred those ones then?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

HI Nigel 
Its a french guy can't remember his first name 2nd is something like digoux? know he's trade name is colubia  I'll get some pics when i get a min 
p xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

were there any rhacs?
mossy
cresties
leachies?
gargs?

thini of goign next year but this is what i woudl be interested in, and leos.. but i know tey will be there"


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> HI Nigel
> Its a french guy can't remember his first name 2nd is something like digoux? know he's trade name is colubia  I'll get some pics when i get a min
> p xx


yeah i know him


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh cool yeah he's a nice guy  he has some nice snakes I'm well pleased with my two  
p x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> were there any rhacs?
> mossy
> cresties
> leachies?
> ...


Hi ya  if your after rhacc's speak to Phil dunn at new caledonian gecko he has soe lovley babies available at the mo  I'll have more crestis and poss chewies in around 4-5 weeks 
p x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe thank you1


Molly75 said:


> Hi ya  if your after rhacc's speak to Phil dunn at new caledonian gecko he has soe lovley babies available at the mo  I'll have more crestis and poss chewies in around 4-5 weeks
> p x


----------



## ukroyalmorphs (Dec 10, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Hey Tom how you doing mate glad to see you have signed up  Get these piccys up  if you need any help mate give me a shout


ok mate i think ive managed to work out how to do the pic thing so here goes.pics a bit blurry though and the pied is in shed ill try to get more pics up soon. ive added a few other snakes aswell as the hamm additions,by the way your leo looks amazing good luck for the season.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> were there any rhacs?
> mossy
> cresties
> leachies?
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Here you go mate


----------



## ukroyalmorphs (Dec 10, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Here you go mate


cheers mate there were a few more on there aswell but i dont know what happened to them ill have to try again


----------

